# StaffPad Back to School Sale 2022? Will It Happen?



## DSorah (Aug 13, 2022)

I am a music professor and encourage my students to invest in StaffPad. Our classes start on Tuesday and I am wondering if there will be another back-to-school sale on StaffPad and its libraries? I would like to share this information with my students. They don't typically buy StaffPad at the normal price but find the discounts to make the expense more reasonable.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 13, 2022)

Any fortune teller around to answer this question?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 13, 2022)

If you have enough students, you might be able to write to them and get a discount. It would be worth an email.


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Aug 13, 2022)

There’s no way to know for sure, until it happens (or doesn’t happen).

Going by the price history recorded at Appsliced.co, there was a summer sale in late July last year. Then, the back to school sale happened in early September, followed later by Black Friday and then Christmas/New Year sales.

As to what will happen this year, we can only speculate, but hopefully this is helpful to assist in your speculation.


----------



## tmch (Aug 22, 2022)

Fyi. Staffpad and libraries just went on sale


----------



## Crowe (Aug 22, 2022)

But where? It's not on sale in the Microsoft Store


----------



## tmch (Aug 22, 2022)

Crowe said:


> But where? It's not on sale in the Microsoft Store


For the ipad for the moment..


----------



## Crowe (Aug 22, 2022)

-_______-


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Aug 22, 2022)

Crowe said:


> -_______-


Different stores may have different mechanisms when related to pricing. For example, on the iTunes Store, I believe developers can set prices to change either immediately, or perhaps date-based (by local time). So, a sale might finish in Australia prior to it finishing on the United States store. No idea if that’s the case with the Microsoft Store, but it would seem odd to only advantage iPad owners. Fingers crossed it comes soon for you.


----------



## sctaylorcan (Aug 23, 2022)

Just FYI I saw notification go by in Facebook, that Aug 23 - Sep 9 is 50% off of StaffPad, 30% off of libraries. Maybe it hit the Apple store accidentally-early  In any case, hopefully the sale updates correctly soon in an e-store near you!


----------

